# Another Driver Thrown Under the Bus by Uber...



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it". 

Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

P.S. At no point EVER did anyone from Uber contact me before erasing this fare from my history. They simply took his word for it, wiped the fare clean, and left me with a 1 star rating to figure out what happened on my own. Beautiful. Customer service at its best.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You should have kept in mind your avatar!
You lose! You deserve it!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

You're totally right about wanting to be paid to wait and not have ****** pax disrespect you and your time. BUT... this was a newbie error on your part. Your ability to press the cancel button is your only control over whether or not a pax gets to rate you. Never start the trip until you have met the pax in person and are able to judge whether or not they meet your minimum acceptance criteria for you giving them a ride. If you do start the trip blind, then you lose the right to cancel, the $5 cancellation fee and, on top of that, you give a disgruntled pax the right to rate you.

In any case, the seven minute fare you may have got for this ride if he hadn't complained would have been no more than the cancelation fee.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You should have kept in mind your avatar!
> You lose! You deserve it!


Uber Off, first of all, yeah, I made a mistake. But don't give me shit about what I deserve. We deal with hard situations out here to make uber UNRRR rich. What I "desreve" is to get paid for my ****ing time. What we "deserve" is back up and support from Uber when things get dicey. And that's just for starters.


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

Rule #1 

dont EVER start the trip if the Pax is not actually IN the car

Rule #2 

if you wait more than 5 minutes, you have chosen to accept the consequences, so swallow your pride and go get another ping

Rule #3

dont EVER let food or drink in your car, ever

Rule #4

Never more Pax than seatbelts

Rule #5

Dont EVER give out your private number


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You're totally right about wanting to be paid to wait and not have ****** pax disrespect you and your time. BUT... this was a newbie error on your part. Your ability to press the cancel button is your only control over whether or not a pax gets to rate you. Never start the trip until you have met the pax in person and are able to judge whether or not they meet your minimum acceptance criteria for you giving them a ride. If you do start the trip blind, then you lose the right to cancel, the $5 cancellation fee and, on top of that, you give a disgruntled pax the right to rate you.
> 
> In any case, the seven minute fare you may have got for this ride if he hadn't complained would have been no more than the cancelation fee.


Totally.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm new and I've already decided I ain't playing with these fools. I had an issue with this drunk chick that gave me the wrong address and canceled and then requested another trip during surge. It was a mess so I decided to send CS several screen shots of the trip or trips, that can be found on partners.uber.com along with a detailed explanation of what happened and they sorted it all out in my favor, if you can believe that. Don't settle until your happy or you get your money. I doubt the rating would ever change in OUR, the drivers, favor. Uber On lol


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Uber Off, first of all, yeah, I made a mistake. But don't give me shit about what I deserve. We deal with hard situations out here to make uber UNRRR rich. What I "desreve" is to get paid for my ****ing time. What we "deserve" is back up and support from Uber when things get dicey. And that's just for starters.


That is not going to happen. Even after telling drivers to not start rides I then did it because I was pissed off at the PAX for dropping the pin 1/2 mile away then I arrived after starting the trip at pin and she demands I take 5 passengers. I get screwed on pay and get a 1 star rating and while I deserved better, I ****ed up and get the consequences. Uber doesn't care enough about you and this person. They could easily see he made you wait. My question is "Why would you not cancel after 5 minutes knowing it is now surging?" That is on you for not being smart. This happened to me last week and I waited at ping and cancelled at 5 minutes knowing it was surging and drunk made me drive for 10 minutes to wrong spot. Ended up getting a good ping at 2.1X that would not have come if I took dumb drunks home at $.90 a mile.

LEARN FROM IT!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

The only thing I don't like is that they adjust without even so much as a memo letting us know. It's up to us to catch it. 

Other than that, you have to really learn to let go and don't wait for them. The only time I wait is for a surge, and then, within reason. I hit arrive, I start the stopwatch. I am nice, I do call them about 3 minutes in if I don't see them, just to make sure I'm in the right spot where they think they sent me. Then at 5 minutes, I cancel. You have to do this to protect yourself from being taken advantage of.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


^^^
That's what happens when you're dealing with somebody who is insulated on the other end who has never driven for a living, never has been put in that situation, and really has no idea of what you're talking about except for what's written on the crib sheet that's hanging on the inside of his cubicle. 
Not only was the passenger an asshole, but also the hotel and the CSR who is the biggest, oblivious asshole of them all.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You should have kept in mind your avatar!
> You lose! You deserve it!


^^^
No he doesn't. 
The CSR had absolutely NO idea of what he was doing or the situation that he was in... and they could care less. 
Multi-Billion Dollar corporation, my effin ass!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law"





Uber-Doober said:


> No he doesn't.
> The CSR had absolutely NO idea of what he was doing or the situation that he was in... and they could care less.
> Multi-Billion Dollar corporation, my effin ass!


Yes he does! Read his avatar. He doesn't practice what he preaches.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I would never wait like that nor start the trip. It is much harder for them to contest them not showing up when they can plainly see you hit arrive and cancel in the exact spot they requested. 6 minutes is what I give them, they know they requested a ride, they know if they are late and they get a text when the driver hits arrived.

I have seen pax sitting right next to the street that completely ignore the text and never look up, I have also canceled on them if it takes them longer than 5 minutes to realize they ordered a service not a servant.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes he does! Read his avatar. He doesn't practice what he preaches.


^^^
So you're gonna make judgments from avatars.... Ms. rainbow farts and unicorns? 
No reason that they could have not removed the 1* rating, and I know that for a fact, so there's no reason to be so inflexible on the situation. 
One of these days maybe you'll be in here after making a noob mistake and start belly aching about it and you won't be receiving any sympathy.... from the board or your Multi-Billion-Dollar company that you're going so far out of your way to defend.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

OCBob said:


> That is not going to happen. Even after telling drivers to not start rides I then did it because I was pissed off at the PAX for dropping the pin 1/2 mile away then I arrived after starting the trip at pin and she demands I take 5 passengers. I get screwed on pay and get a 1 star rating and while I deserved better, I ****ed up and get the consequences. Uber doesn't care enough about you and this person. They could easily see he made you wait. My question is "Why would you not cancel after 5 minutes knowing it is now surging?" That is on you for not being smart. This happened to me last week and I waited at ping and cancelled at 5 minutes knowing it was surging and drunk made me drive for 10 minutes to wrong spot. Ended up getting a good ping at 2.1X that would not have come if I took dumb drunks home at $.90 a mile.
> 
> LEARN FROM IT!


Yes, you're totally correct here, Uber-Doober. The reason I didn't cancel on him was a difference in circumstances. I'll admit, if it was a college kid in a bar making me wait, CANCEL in a flash. But this was a guy in a fancy hotel, and after we spoke the first time, suddenly he entered his destination in. So I was fooled into thinking he was serious, not planning on stiffing me. When I informed him I was turning on the meter, and he didn't demur, I made the next mistake of thinking he realized it was as it should be. After all, why should ANYONE think we're gonna sit there for free and wait on them? So I got a tough lesson. Lesson learned.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That's what happens when you're dealing with somebody who is insulated on the other end who has never driven for a living, never has been put in that situation, and really has no idea of what you're talking about except for what's written on the crib sheet that's hanging on the inside of his cubicle.
> Not only was the passenger an asshole, but also the hotel and the CSR who is the biggest, oblivious asshole of them all.


Yes, I mentioned this to the CSR, that it was clear he'd never been a driver. You can just tell some of these people have no clue.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes he does! Read his avatar. He doesn't practice what he preaches.


Hey dude, don't be an asshole. You're just another guy sitting behind a computer screen. Its too easy to be an asshole in that situation. Try something hard. ;-)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> So you're gonna make judgments from avatars.... Ms. rainbow farts and unicorns?
> No reason that they could have not removed the 1* rating, and I know that for a fact, so there's no reason to be so inflexible on the situation.
> One of these days maybe you'll be in here after making a noob mistake and start belly aching about it and you won't be receiving any sympathy.... from the board or your Multi-Billion-Dollar company that you're going so far out of your way to defend.


Wrong! I have gotten cancel fees without even moving toward the pick up location. You have got to preempt these situations by emailing uber within the app. 
He had plenty of chances to cancel this trip, and then he starts it without the pax. HE LOSES. HE DESERVES IT.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Wait 5, get $5.

Never start a ride until all pax are in car.... 5 might show up....


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> The only thing I don't like is that they adjust without even so much as a memo letting us know. It's up to us to catch it.
> 
> Other than that, you have to really learn to let go and don't wait for them. The only time I wait is for a surge, and then, within reason. I hit arrive, I start the stopwatch. I am nice, I do call them about 3 minutes in if I don't see them, just to make sure I'm in the right spot where they think they sent me. Then at 5 minutes, I cancel. You have to do this to protect yourself from being taken advantage of.


You're so right on every count here, City Girl.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yankee said:


> Yes, you're totally correct here, Uber-Doober. The reason I didn't cancel on him was a difference in circumstances. I'll admit, if it was a college kid in a bar making me wait, CANCEL in a flash. But this was a guy in a fancy hotel, and after we spoke the first time, suddenly he entered his destination in. So I was fooled into thinking he was serious, not planning on stiffing me. When I informed him I was turning on the meter, and he didn't demur, I made the next mistake of thinking he realized it was as it should be. After all, why should ANYONE think we're gonna sit there for free and wait on them? So I got a tough lesson. Lesson learned.


^^^
Yup... Unfortunately, I've been cursed with the ability to see both sides of an issue, and that's why I'd make a really piss-poor CSR. 
It would be so much easier for me to see everything in terms of just black or white, but I see the grey areas too. 
Best of luck to you!
Better that this happened to you when you're new as opposed to further on down the road. 
Did I say that? What difference would that make? Lol.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Yankee said:


> You're so right on every count here, City Girl.


 Learned it on this forum. We just have to listen to the wisdom of those who have gone before. I try to follow every sensible good customer service tip I can, but honestly, we have to take care of ourselves too. Since we're not being paid otherwise, we can't always do the absolute best job the way we want to do it. I would love to wait for people. I cannot afford to wait for people. So I follow the rules Uber lays out and I cancel in 5 mins. Sorry, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Wait 5, get $5.
> 
> Never start a ride until all pax are in car.... 5 might show up....


^^^
Particularly if they're all carrying Wendy's hamburgers and shakes. HAH! 
Reminds me of when I was delivering to Long Beach / Jet Blue and this guy in the back says that he can't wait to eat one of his Wendy's and pulled down the tray, but when he was unwrapping the whole mess he fumbled it and some of it landed on the back seat, some on the floor, but when he was juggling to catch about half of it it went over onto the front seat and half the bun ended up on the dash. (Sauce side down)
He was so apologetic and his friend started laughing hysterically which made me laugh even harder after I noticed that he was wearing light tan slacks. 
Priceless!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> I have seen pax sitting right next to the street that completely ignore the text and never look up, I have also canceled on them if it takes them longer than 5 minutes to realize *they ordered a service not a servant*.


Well said.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup... Unfortunately, I've been cursed with the ability to see both sides of an issue, and that's why I'd make a really piss-poor CSR.
> It would be so much easier for me to see everything in terms of just black or white, but I see the grey areas too.
> Best of luck to you!
> ...


lol I guess the sad thing is, I'm not "new". Been at this for about 6 months now. Just a first time experience for me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yankee said:


> lol I guess the sad thing is, I'm not "new". Been at this for about 6 months now. Just a first time experience for me.


^^^
Oh, Oooop's. Hah!
Well, you were just trying to do the right thing by that jerkoff, and there's something good to be said about that.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Yankee said:


> Yes, you're totally correct here, Uber-Doober. The reason I didn't cancel on him was a difference in circumstances.


The reason why you did not cancel and get another surge ride was you wanted the 2 in the bush and the one in the hand. As many have said, never start the trip without PAX in the car and ready to go.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Oh, Oooop's. Hah!
> Well, you were just trying to do the right thing by that jerkoff, and there's something good to be said about that.


Well yes, I was trying to do the right thing by him, but also thinking it was gonna be a good fare. Which I think frndtheDvel was trying to say.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You will get an uber survey in a day or 2.
Rate that csr a 1.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

puber said:


> You will get an uber survey in a day or 2.
> Rate that csr a 1.


Hellz yeah. AND I read a very poignant comment from a CSR on this forum telling us they are under the same fkg pressure we are: be perfect or get fired. I feel for them too.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Yankee said:


> Hellz yeah. AND I read a very poignant comment from a CSR on this forum telling us they are under the same fkg pressure we are: be perfect or get fired. I feel for them too.


There was a pilot, complaining about too much pressure

https://uberpeople.net/threads/he-b...y-fear-of-losing-the-contract-pressure.16681/


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

newbie mistake for sure.. if the passenger was never in the car when the trip began, and you don't get express permission to begin it, you are out of luck.. you basically picked a fight with yourself, wasted your time waiting for the pax, and wasted time going back and forth with the csr.. driving with uber entails doing a lot of odd jobs on top of driving people around, you're bound to have smooth experiences as well as rough ones.. develop a system of driving that is honest to riders, but one that keeps your best interests in mind too..


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

UberOne said:


> newbie mistake for sure.. if the passenger was never in the car when the trip began, and you don't get express permission to begin it, you are out of luck.. you basically picked a fight with yourself, wasted your time waiting for the pax, and wasted time going back and forth with the csr.. driving with uber entails doing a lot of odd jobs on top of driving people around, you're bound to have smooth experiences as well as rough ones.. develop a system of driving that is honest to riders, but one that keeps your best interests in mind too..


Whatever. There's no fkg reason CSR can't wipe clean the 1 star rating along with the fare. And they could have contacted me to hear my side of things before doing that. There's more to this story than just that I turned the meter on w/o the pax in the car. And I ain't no fkg newbie so find another way to make yourself feel big.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Wait 5, get $5.
> 
> Never start a ride until all pax are in car.... 5 might show up....


Clean cut! 5 min max of waiting time.
5min wait = $5 (rider no show)
No calls, no SMS.
Arrive button is the only riders notification I use.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

The last time I tried to be a nice guy and wait over the 5 min, the 2 girls turned out to be complete *****es who tried to steal my charge cord and ended up giving me a 1 rating. Long story short, don't be overly nice in situation where pax are being disrespectful of your time etc.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> The last time I tried to be a nice guy and wait over the 5 min, the 2 girls turned out to be complete *****es who tried to steal my charge cord and ended up giving me a 1 rating. Long story short, don't be overly nice in situation where pax are being disrespectful of your time etc.


Amen


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

zMann said:


> Clean cut! 5 min max of waiting time.
> 5min wait = $5 (rider no show)
> No calls, no SMS.
> Arrive button is the only riders notification I use.


my new policy


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Newbie mistake. ALWAYS use the 5 min rule.......


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

you fkg assholes who can't think of another way to characterize a mistake by calling a person a "newbie", **** off. I've been driving six months this time around, did it for TLC 10 years ago as well. Try saying something ORIGINAL. Experienced drivers make mistakes too, or do you not ever make a mistake? Be real. assholes.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Yankee said:


> you fkg assholes who can't think of another way to characterize a mistake by calling a person a "newbie", **** off. I've been driving six months this time around, did it for TLC 10 years ago as well. Try saying something ORIGINAL. Experienced drivers make mistakes too, or do you not ever make a mistake? Be real. assholes.


While I sympathize with your situation and feel that you should have received something in return of your time wasted (and gas circling around the hotel parking), I do not believe the people in the thread who used the word "newbie", meant it in a negative way, at least in the negative way that you are taking it.

You may be a very experienced Uber driver with a many Uber trips under your belt, but that is irrelevant to the fact that you didn't make use of the "Cancel after 5 minutes" option. This can be seen as a mistake a new driver would make. So in essence, you are an experienced Uber driver who made a "Newbie" mistake. At the sametime, its not the end of the world. Learn from it, move on.

djino


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

djino said:


> While I sympathize with your situation and feel that you should have received something in return of your time wasted (and gas circling around the hotel parking), I do not believe the people in the thread who used the word "newbie", meant it in a negative way, at least in the way that you are taking it.
> 
> You may be a very experienced Uber driver with a many Uber trips under your belt, but that is irrelevant to the fact that you didn't make use of the "Cancel after 5 minutes" option. This can be seen as a mistake a new driver would make. So in essence, you are an experienced Uber driver who made a "Newbie" mistake. At the sametime, its not the end of the world. Learn from it, move on.
> 
> djino


Point well taken. Thanks.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I give six minutes by my car clock because it could be 3:30:59 so I give until 3:36:00 just to be sure the 5 minutes has passed. Some people I will call others I don't depends on my mood and how far I had to go. If it took me 2 minutes to get there I will call a good 5-10 minute range I won't as they should be ready.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yankee said:


> Whatever. There's no fkg reason CSR can't wipe clean the 1 star rating along with the fare. And they could have contacted me to hear my side of things before doing that. There's more to this story than just that I turned the meter on w/o the pax in the car. And I ain't no fkg newbie so find another way to make yourself feel big.


If the CSR in your case adjusted the rating and management found out, they'd be fired and I'm sorry but your rating on one trip isn't going be more important than keeping their job. Also we can't "wipe" a rating clean, it has to be adjusted and we're allowed to do so only when the person who left that rating asks us to. This means we can't adjust a rating given to a passenger either if they ask (or rather demand) that we do so.

Here's the thing with begin/end the trip instead of cancel: We cannot charge someone for a trip if they did not ride. A cancel fee is legitimate, we have a stated policy saying that we'll charge them if they cancel under such and such guidelines. But we can't charge them a fare for nothing.

Don't start the trip early unless you have express permission from the rider, get it in a text if possible so that there's visible proof and a time stamp. Stop being so generous with riders - if you cancel, they can't rate you so who cares if they're pissed? You get paid for your wasted time instead of a piddly fare that's going to get taken away from you anyway.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If the CSR in your case adjusted the rating and management found out, they'd be fired and I'm sorry but your rating on one trip isn't going be more important than keeping their job. Also we can't "wipe" a rating clean, it has to be adjusted and we're allowed to do so only when the person who left that rating asks us to. This means we can't adjust a rating given to a passenger either if they ask (or rather demand) that we do so.
> 
> Here's the thing with begin/end the trip instead of cancel: We cannot charge someone for a trip if they did not ride. A cancel fee is legitimate, we have a stated policy saying that we'll charge them if they cancel under such and such guidelines. But we can't charge them a fare for nothing.
> 
> Don't start the trip early unless you have express permission from the rider, get it in a text if possible so that there's visible proof and a time stamp. Stop being so generous with riders - if you cancel, they can't rate you so who cares if they're pissed? You get paid for your wasted time instead of a piddly fare that's going to get taken away from you anyway.


I can't argue with this one bit. And thanks for this, I didn't realize the CSR can be fired for adjusting/wiping out a star rating.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I can't argue with this one bit. And thanks for this, I didn't realize the CSR can be fired for adjusting/wiping out a star rating.


It's just one of those things that we are told NEVER EVER to do by management.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

We've all been put into difficult situations, and sometimes the choice we make comes back to haunt us. It's a learning experience and it never ends.

I really, REALLY like Lyft's very elegant solution that would have made this situation moot.

There is no "start trip" button on Lyft. When you're sure you're at the location, you tap to indicate that you've arrived. The "meter" starts shortly thereafter, assuming an actual trip occurs.

You can still maneuver around to find the passenger, and yes, ultimately they'll get dinged a minor amount for time and/or distance...but it's really not something most people sweat over. It's reasonable to expect, given that you're taking extra time.

You can still call the passenger during this phase. In fact, you should do so, because that's what gives you the ability to charge them a $5 cancellation fee if they don't show.

After three minutes and a phone call, you can cancel and go on your way. As far as I know, there's no way for a passenger to rate you on this, since a trip did not occur.

As a bonus, you never have to deal with the dread of looking down at your app and finding that you forgot to start the damn Uber trip. lol


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

DL a stop watch app once you arrive at destination and hit arrived ....you can then make a call like i do @ 3mins if by chance they put incorrect address..... if they don't pick up 5 mins is up (hit rider didn't show) 5.00 or should i say 4 in your pocket


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> We've all been put into difficult situations, and sometimes the choice we make comes back to haunt us. It's a learning experience and it never ends.
> 
> I really, REALLY like Lyft's very elegant solution that would have made this situation moot.
> 
> ...


I like the Lyft app which combines the arrive & start button. However, I've had several pax call me and ask why I started the ride when they're not in my car. So, instead of trying to explain Lyft's app & policy, which is futile, I simply tell them I need to cancel or convince them to cancel because I know a "1" rating is coming. 100% sure of it.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


Uber will never ever ever edit a rating. You would have been better cancelling him without charge. It is not worth a couple of bucks to make people mad and then eat a bad rating. That is what I do anyways.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Ya'll are right. I played this one wrong. The dude was right, I made this problem happen.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


Never wait, always cancel at the 5 min. mark, take the cash and run with your rating in tact.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> I like the Lyft app which combines the arrive & start button. However, I've had several pax call me and ask why I started the ride when they're not in my car. So, instead of trying to explain Lyft's app & policy, which is futile, I simply tell them I need to cancel or convince them to cancel because I know a "1" rating is coming. 100% sure of it.


Maybe things are different in LA. Here in Dallas, Lyft riders seem a little more mellow. I have rarely...maybe just once...had a passenger question about the ride starting before he got in the car. My answer is just that "That's the way Lyft works...the ride starts shortly after arrival, but the wait time is a very minimal charge," which is 100% truth.

I'm not sure, but I don't believe I have ever gotten a 1 rating on either service.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


Exact same thing happened to me. I arrived at pick up, waited more than 5 minutes, pax came sit in car, I started the fare, then they said we would wait for another person. We waited a few minutes, then they all went out, back into the hotel, after more than 5 minutes, they called and asked me to cancel the ride0. Naturally I ginished the ride but felt that it should instead be a cancelled trip0, and I should get a cancellation fee. I wrote to Uber. They wiped out the entire fare. They told me to eat shit. After many back and forth emails, I ended up making zero dollars from this request that wasted almost 20 minutes of my time and during a major surge.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> There was a pilot, complaining about too much pressure
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/he-b...y-fear-of-losing-the-contract-pressure.16681/


I can imagine a headline:

"UberX driver drives into truck kills 4 of 5 passengers riding in car." Surviving Passenger states he flipped when threatened with 1 star.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It's just one of those things that we are told NEVER EVER to do by management.


The policy should be changed to state if the passenger is given a refund than the rating should be expunged since they didn't pay for a ride ultimately.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> The policy should be changed to state if the passenger is given a refund than the rating should be expunged since they didn't pay for a ride ultimately.


You expect Uber policies to make sense? You silly thing.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> That is not going to happen. Even after telling drivers to not start rides I then did it because I was pissed off at the PAX for dropping the pin 1/2 mile away then I arrived after starting the trip at pin and she demands I take 5 passengers. I get screwed on pay and get a 1 star rating and while I deserved better, I ****ed up and get the consequences. Uber doesn't care enough about you and this person. They could easily see he made you wait. My question is "Why would you not cancel after 5 minutes knowing it is now surging?" That is on you for not being smart. This happened to me last week and I waited at ping and cancelled at 5 minutes knowing it was surging and drunk made me drive for 10 minutes to wrong spot. Ended up getting a good ping at 2.1X that would not have come if I took dumb drunks home at $.90 a mile.
> 
> LEARN FROM IT!


If a town is busy, it should be toes on the curb. The policy of expecting drivers to wait five minutes is silly. There is plenty of opportunity for communication and tracking the driver's progress to the pin. Five minutes is way too much time - the call may not even take that much time.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

DONT START THE TRIP.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


Been there myself. Starting the meter before pax is actually in the car is tempting and even if the PAX says Ok, the extra buck or two you would get is both a rating and mathematical error "on the drivers part". You will come out much better making sure five minutes have gone by after arrival, then cancelling as a no show.


----------



## RusTO (Mar 10, 2015)

I think eventually what Uber as a whole will start experiencing are going to be a major strikes from drivers organized via whats or bbms.

Like in a way it is trully unfair that someone can literally report you, give 1 star and in addition to that Uber will reverse the fare however you hv no way even to state ur argument.

Like at least in court you hv a right to be heard however no rights here at all whatsoever.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Yankee said:


> you fkg assholes who can't think of another way to characterize a mistake by calling a person a "newbie", **** off. I've been driving six months this time around, did it for TLC 10 years ago as well. Try saying something ORIGINAL. Experienced drivers make mistakes too, or do you not ever make a mistake? Be real. assholes.


Well put! I've noticed that trend a lot on this forum. WTH? Nearly all Uber drivers are "new" for crying out loud! The processes and procedures for this company are intentionally vague in some cases, or incredibly long winded and convoluted, leaving drivers AND passengers scratching their heads. The purpose of a community forum should be to share ideas, commiserate, and even effectively debate to change minds.

I don't drive for Uber, but empathize with many drivers. I find the cancellation policies unacceptable: we would never expect our chauffeurs to turn the key off the clock, and sure as hell would not allow a pax to affect a drivers performance review without affording said driver to represent his side first.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

RusTO said:


> I think eventually what Uber as a whole will start experiencing are going to be a major strikes from drivers organized via whats or bbms.
> 
> Like in a way it is trully unfair that someone can literally report you, give 1 star and in addition to that Uber will reverse the fare however you hv no way even to state ur argument.
> 
> Like at least in court you hv a right to be heard however no rights here at all whatsoever.


Just like with unions, only the lazy will strike. I will cross the picket line and get more rides.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Just like with unions, only the lazy will strike. I will cross the picket line and get more rides.


Spoken like a true minion of Travis'.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You should have kept in mind your avatar!
> You lose! You deserve it!


Lose what? You really think preaching is very helpful don't you. Or you're just being pompous and sanctimonious.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Uber Off, first of all, yeah, I made a mistake. But don't give me shit about what I deserve. We deal with hard situations out here to make uber UNRRR rich. What I "desreve" is to get paid for my ****ing time. What we "deserve" is back up and support from Uber when things get dicey. And that's just for starters.


No - what you deserve are the tools to not waste your own time. Uber gives that to you: wait 5 minutes, then cancel and get the cancellation fee. (Do you understand that a $5 cancellation fee pays you $4 - which is $48/hr - for your time? That's MORE than you are likely to make running paxs in downtown rush hour traffic)

YOU chose to wait longer - so don't blame Uber. As elelgido said, you made a rookie mistake: NEVER start the trip until all pax are in the car and you have destination. Up until the time you start the trip, you can CANCEL, get paid the cancellation fee - and the pax cannot rate you.

*It is hypocritical for a drivers to demand that paxs know the rules and etiquette - when they don't know them themselves.*


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - what you deserve are the tools to not waste your own time. Uber gives that to you: wait 5 minutes, then cancel and get the cancellation fee. YOU chose to wait longer - so don't blame Uber. As elelgido said, you made a rookie mistake: NEVER start the trip until all pax are in the car and you have destination. Up until the time you start the trip, you can CANCEL, get paid the cancellation fee - and the pax cannot rate you.
> 
> *It is hypocritical for a drivers to demand that paxs know the rules and etiquette - when they don't know them themselves.*


Now see, this is much more practical advice. Well put Michael. Uber might be sneaky, but it's still up to us to read the fine print of things. We don't have to be victims.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Now see, this is much more practical advice. Well put Michael. Uber might be sneaky, but it's still up to us to read the fine print of things. We don't have to be victims.


Thx . I don't even consider that fine print.
This is WORK, not a hobby... If I can't understand the job, then I shouldn't be doing it.

Learn how to use the app.
Learn how to best communicate with Uber CSRs.
Learn how to use OFFICE HOURS.
Learn the policies and procedures.
Use everything at your disposal to make the best of every situation -
and understand that sometimes, someone else's best interest is going to take precedent over yours.
You win some - you lose some.

I can't believe the OP wasted THAT much time arguing with a CSR (who has no authority) over what amounts to maybe 10 minutes of 'wait' time (what, max $2?) - when it was HIS fault. (He wasted more unpaid time in emails back and forth and posting here than he would have earned for any paid wait time!)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" ... I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min."


Right THERE is where your story should have ended. At that point:
You hit cancel - you txt the pax and say:
_"Uber ride canceled after 5 min wait. 
Just request another ride when you're ready. 
A car will arrive within minutes."_​


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thx . I don't even consider that fine print.
> This is WORK, not a hobby... If I can't understand the job, then I shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Learn how to use the app.
> ...


wow. you're a real badass, aren't you? 
Read the thread, moron. I admitted I made the mistake here. Its just an asshole who wants to hammer a dude after he admits the mistake. This forum exists to provide support for each other. Thanks for the good will, dude.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yankee said:


> wow. you're a real badass, aren't you?
> Read the thread, moron. I admitted I made the mistake here. Its just an asshole who wants to hammer a dude after he admits the mistake. This forum exists to provide support for each other. Thanks for the good will, dude.


right... jump right in and start calling people names.
Very constructive.
If you had any sense at all you'd be learning from the comments here, not attacking people. But then, I guess from your original post attacking people is pretty much in your nature. Hope to hell I never get you (or anyone like you) as a driver.

Whatever.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> right... jump right in and start calling people names.
> Very constructive.
> If you had any sense at all you'd be learning from the comments here, not attacking people. But then, I guess from your original post attacking people is pretty much in your nature. Hope to hell I never get you (or anyone like you) as a driver.
> 
> Whatever.


lol now you're a victim. Next time don't volunteer for it. I'm nobody's punk so stay clear of me pal.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

and who's the 'badass'?
poser.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> and who's the 'badass'?
> poser.


Look moron, what part of "stay clear of me" don't you get? The thread is dead. Let it go. Next time you decide to jump in like a badass, read the fkg thread so you know what you're talking about. Now go away. The thread is over.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'll start by saying I screwed myself by not following the "letter of the law" here, but Uber's CSR response was downright demoralizing. Scenario: got a ping to pick up a pax at a hotel downtown exactly at 6 p.m. when the city is starting to surge. I arrive exactly as advertised, but he's not ready. I call after about 3 min, he asks me to "wait". Its a pressure situation because the hotel staff won't let me sit there, so I have to keep circling back into traffic, and then re-entering the loop. I give him about 5 more min, then call him. He tells me he's looking for his bag, and "I'll be down in 5 min." I advise him that I would need to start the meter. He hangs up without saying "yes" or "no", but screw it, who's gonna wait 10 min without getting paid, especially at that hour. 5 min pass, he doesn't show. I keep circling around. Finally, after 10 min, I call him to let him know, he's gotta come down or I have to go, but now the fkg pax doesn't pick up the phone. I ended the ride. It was a 15 min wait, for which he was charged approx 7 min. As I am driving away, he comes running up, and I tell him I ended it, to which he replies "I appreciate it".
> 
> Here's where it gets juicy. I notice this a.m that I had a 4.1 rating for the night, so someone dinged me pretty good. I look at my fare history, and notice this pax fare had been wiped clean. No charge for him after he complains. However my 1 Star remains intact. I write in to CSR and tell them what happened, asking for at the least a $5 cancellation to cover my time and gas, as well as to wipe out the 1 star. All day long I go back and forth with this Company Man quoting all these policies. To paraphrase, the response was "Tough shit, its your problem. You did it wrong so eat it." I remind him, I'm one of the good guys out there busting my ass to make Uber rich, representing the company and doing my best to provide quality service. No matter. Back and forth we went, me advocating at the least to erase the rating, to which I get the company line about how "Allowing our riders and partners to rate each other ensures the high quality that our partners and riders expect." I'm pretty sure I put myself at risk at that point by giving them such an earful about employee morale and the sham of the rating system, etc. But that to me is the epitome of how Uber disregards the concerns of its drivers. Now I know what to expect should something BIG ever happen." Just a bunch of b.s. And THIS is why so many drivers HATE Uber.


I got a peek recently at the Uber CSR training. The first item clearly states, *At no point are you required or expected to give even half a shit about Uber drivers. You may assume they are lying scum.*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jerry Carver said:


> Rule #1
> 
> dont EVER start the trip if the Pax is not actually IN the car
> 
> ...


Rule #6
Never accept a ping more than 10 minutes away

Rule #7
If traveling, never accept a ping behind you.

Ruke #8
Never wait more than 300 seconds for a rider. Ever. Cancel and move on. Always remember who is doing who the favor here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Look moron, what part of "stay clear of me" don't you get? The thread is dead. Let it go. Next time you decide to jump in like a badass, read the fkg thread so you know what you're talking about. Now go away. The thread is over.


LOL! wow - you actually believe YOU have some authority and control in a forum?
Keep talking and show folks who the moron here is!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Rule #7
> If traveling, never accept a ping behind you.


I am beginning to buy into Uber's request here:
If you're moving (more than 30 MH), turn the damn app off until you get near where you're going.
That will END most of those ride-requests from too far 'behind' you.
It's made a difference for me.


----------

